# Zillennials



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes. We do not identify with Gen Z teenagers or 30+ Millennials.

Just make us our own generation. 😆

1995-2000ish born.

Anybody else?


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Yup. That's me!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Please delete thread


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

Crowbo said:


> Yup. That's me!


goated pfp


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Ohioan Zoomer said:


> goated pfp


Do you mean my avatar?


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

Crowbo said:


> Do you mean my avatar?


Yeah, Dream Theater's a great band


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Ohioan Zoomer said:


> Yeah, Dream Theater's a great band


Indeed, and Images and Words is one of their best albums. With it, you get James Labrie in his prime, as well as excellent songwriting and a masterclass in instrumentation. Almost every song is a classic and there is not a single weak track in the album. 

Images & Words turns 30 this year so I that's why I chose to change my avatar to the album's cover.


----------



## Rock and Roll Forever! (9 mo ago)

Aw heck no, as someone born in 1996, I don't identify with anyone born in the 2000s. I identify more with those born from 1992-1998. I'm closer in age to my 30s than my early 20s. (Only 4 years left baby!) My early childhood formative years were during the Y2k era, and I grew up watching cartoons from the 90s and early-mid 2000s. I can't stand Hannah Montana or the Noods Era of Cartoon Network. I hated Johnny Test and Chowder. I loved the Amanda Show, Hey Arnold, Rockos Modern Life, and Ren and Stimpy on Nickelodean. I loved Toon Disney, not that lame Disney XD. I loved the Powerhouse Era of Cartoon Network where I got to see Dragon Ball Z, Popeye, Johnny Bravo, Courage Cowardly Dog and the Flinstones all on the same day. My first game console ever was the Nintendo 64. The majority of people define Zillenials as those born from 1993-1998. You need to have been alive when 911 happened as well as born in the 20th century. Because of this definition, the official Wikipedia Cuspers page bans any definition that has any date after the year 2000. (Sorry, I don't make the rules.) The majority of the Zillenials such as those born in 1993 and 1994 flat-out gatekeep and bully 1999 babies because the 1999 babies couldn't even vote in the 2016 election as well as being associated with 2000s babies (class of 2018). (You can look it up if you don't believe me right now on Wikipedia and on online forums!). A true Zillenial definition of the 2000s is President Bush, the GameCube, Ps2, Lizzie McGuire, Drake and Josh, Cat Dog, As Told By Ginger, Evan Stevans, Lilo and Stitch, Gameboy, the flip phones, VHSs, Treasure Planet, Atlantis by Disney, Pokemon Ruby and Sapphire, the Powerhouse and CN City eras of Cartoon Network, and the first 3 seasons of Spongebob. Basically anything from the 2000-2005 time period. An early Gen Z definition (whos not a Zillenial) is going to say Obama, the Wii, Flapjack, ICarly, Minecraft, Pokemon Platinum and Black and White, the Nintendo DS lite, Wall-E, Phineas and Ferb, Back to the Barnyard. Basically anything from the late 2000s that go into the 2010s. The whole point of Zillenials in the first place is because we identify with BOTH Millennials and early Gen Z. However, people keep saying silly stuff that flat out is Gen Z that even the mid 2000s and late 2000s babies can identify with! I can't stand hearing 2007 babies keep saying that they are Zillenials too because they saw ICarly and Zack and Cody, played MineCraft, watched Hannah Montana, remembered Obama, read the Hunger Games and Diary of a Wimpy Kid, had Silly Bands, and grew up with the Wii instead of playing Fortnite! We might as well include all 2000s babies if this is how people think Zillenials are!


----------



## ThatBitch1007 (11 mo ago)

In my opinion, high school classes of 2013-2017 are the Zillennials. They entered elementary school sometime after the new millennium but before YouTube.


----------



## Chiv_nov-002 (5 mo ago)

That would be me.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Chiv_nov-002 said:


> That would be me.


Welcome to the group! Haha


----------

